# Numb Hands, Swollen Hands



## ChuckEV509 (May 10, 2018)

So every time I frame, I start waking up with numb hands, and they've been getting worse. Now they feel swollen all day, and the numbness makes it hard to sleep. Turns out the lead framer I work with gets it too, and the carpenter that built my dad's house has major problems with his hands that used to be legendary. I've heard tendonitis from one person, but I thought that was just sore wrist. This is more like carpal tunnel where inflammation puts pressure on nerves.

So is it carpal tunnel? And what can I do? Hand yoga? Massage? Vitamins? Shock therapy? I've tried the toughing it out bit, but that's how Bob lost his ability to pull up his pants.

I know I should consult a doctor about this, but I tend to avoid them, and I figure there's gotta be more people in the trade that have dealt with this and hopefully overcome it.

I appreciate any feedback regarding the condition.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds like carpal tunnel.

Does not get better.

Ibuphrofen, ice and splints at night will help

Have the surgery, painless, fast and it works.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Agree with Griz - also padded gloves if you don't wear now you should


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Sometimes it does go away, I had it in both hands, had surgery on one in December which went very well. While I was recuperating during those 2 weeks I was exercising the other hand and resting it, it went away.

Now I always wear antivibration gloves when using a sawzall, hammer drill or multi tool. I am much more careful now.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Kale and quinoa will cure it.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

ChuckEV509 said:


> So every time I frame, I start waking up with numb hands, and they've been getting worse. Now they feel swollen all day, and the numbness makes it hard to sleep. Turns out the lead framer I work with gets it too, and the carpenter that built my dad's house has major problems with his hands that used to be legendary. I've heard tendonitis from one person, but I thought that was just sore wrist. This is more like carpal tunnel where inflammation puts pressure on nerves.
> 
> So is it carpal tunnel? And what can I do? Hand yoga? Massage? Vitamins? Shock therapy? I've tried the toughing it out bit, but that's how Bob lost his ability to pull up his pants.
> 
> ...


Who is "Bob" and why do we know about him not being able to pull up his pants?


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

ChuckEV509 said:


> I know I should consult a doctor about this...


This


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

"Consult a doctor"? Don't be silly. We can fix this in 5 minutes with a multitool!


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

the swollen hands is not normal with carpal tunnel though

the test for carpal tunnel is hands out, palms up, doctor presses down against thumb lightly and you push back, greatly reduced strength pushing back indicate carpal tunnel along with night time numbness and tingling


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Palms down not up

45 min surgery = $24000
I had to pay $4000


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I had the painful numbness at night and it turned out to be an under active thyroid. But I didn't have any swelling of my hands.

Pain is one thing, the swelling is something to get looked at.


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

rrk said:


> 45 min surgery = $24000


I chose the wrong business...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Thinking like a HO.

You think the surgeon gets all that? Wonder what the hospitals cut is? 70%?


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

Leo G said:


> Thinking like a HO.
> 
> You think the surgeon gets all that? Wonder what the hospitals cut is? 70%?


You're right; $7,200 for 45 minutes of work is not really that good after all. I make more than that all day every day renovating old homes...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Surgeon, Anesthesiologist, 2 nurses, materials etc.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I get numb and tingling in my hands. Had carpel tunnel surgery and it only helped a little

Started getting acupuncture which made a huge difference. Probably had to go 6times and now once ever 6months. It was my forearms that’s where causing the problem


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

Leo G said:


> Surgeon, Anesthesiologist, 2 nurses, materials etc.


Right again; he is probably only making $3k for 45 minutes worth of work. Hopefully, he is smart enough to book a few surgeries per day to make it worth his while. Otherwise, he should give it up and be a wood worker.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Risk management. Wonder what his malpractice insurance costs are?

Hope the guy can take in 300K/yr. Lots of schooling and liability.


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

Leo G said:


> Risk management. Wonder what his malpractice insurance costs are?
> 
> Hope the guy can take in 300K/yr. Lots of schooling and liability.


Hopefully, on average they seem to do ok at $500k per year salary without all the things you mentioned. Perhaps that's the better way to go. I am sure you and most of us contractors pull in a lot more than that though...

https://www.salary.com/research/salary/alternate/orthopedic-surgeon-salary


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

I get numbness on my thumb and 2 fingers sporadically and only at night Sometimes my left hand, sometimes my right. Weird. Some days 
I have wrist pain is so bad that I have to wear a wrist support. The pain goes away after I wear that for a day or two. Nobody told me about days like these when I went into this business. Sucks


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It's always fun coming home with your hands and fingers full of small splinters that you can't get out. Little points of pain that lasts for about a week until they fester and pop.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Nail guns lead to carpel tunnel, or is a ton of manual hammering still required?

I got that numb buzzing in my hand when doing demo the stupid he-man way. Gotta have the proper persuaders, etc.


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

MarkJames said:


> Nail guns lead to carpel tunnel, or is a ton of manual hammering still required?
> 
> I got that numb buzzing in my hand when doing demo the stupid he-man way. Gotta have the proper persuaders, etc.


Carpal tunnel syndrome occurs when the median nerve in the wrist is compressed or pinched. Acute injuries such as fractures or swelling of the tendon lining may put pressure on the median nerve. In older craftsmen, arthritis and repetitive motions with heavy, vibrating tools can lead to carpal tunnel syndrome.

Symptoms of carpal tunnel syndrome include: numbness and tingling to the hand, mostly in the thumb, index and long finger, swelling of the hand, pain in the hand shooting up the wrist, difficulty distinguishing hot from cold, clumsiness or difficulty with fine motor activities.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

So basically, don't vibrate one's big tool repetitively.


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

MarkJames said:


> So basically, don't vibrate one's big tool repetitively.


Or in your case, ones small tool...


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

And if you dont take care of it permanent nerve damage can occur, mine was so bad I could not pick up screws, and when I would happen to cut my fingers I could not feel it at all. I would be dropping things all over because I could not feel what I was holding.

After surgery the nerves regenerate themselves and it feels like electrical shocks going through your hand, lasts for a few weeks


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

In addition to carpal tunnel you may also get to enjoy tarsal tunnel in your foot. My father has it and it is not fun. He may fuse his ankle bone so his ankle is no longer able to pivot due to the pain he is in constantly.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

About 20 years ago I fell off a ladder (4’). I landed on my left elbow (ulnar nerve damage). I have 25% strength in my left hand and a tingling sensation (numb) in the last three fingers of the hand – little feeling – if any.

They wanted to do surgery (no work for 8 weeks and little if any improvement promised). I declined surgery and still go on 25%. Their biggest concern was that without feeling, I could get the fingers caught in something or cut off and not know it (feel it). It seemed like a risk I could live with.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Every morning when I wake up my hands are very sore and it's painful to bend my fingers. Both hands. But they become normal after an hour or so.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Surgeon, Anesthesiologist, 2 nurses, materials etc.


Anesthesiologist is one of the highest paid professions in America.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Calidecks said:


> Every morning when I wake up my hands are very sore and it's painful to bend my fingers. Both hands. But they become normal after an hour or so.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


sounds more like arthritis...

my carpal tunnel would wake me up at night with this incredible shooting pain in my wrists & forearms.

hands would swell a lot also.

doc cautioned me about permanent damage.

it was a friday afternoon when i had my right hand done & 3 trigger 
finger releases.

i am right handed and monday i was building raised boxes for my wife using a skil 77 & a impact driver....no problems:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Calidecks said:


> Anesthesiologist is one of the highest paid professions in America.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Probably because of the malpractice insurance premiums. And this is the person that really has your life in their care.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Calidecks said:


> Anesthesiologist is one of the highest paid professions in America.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


just wait until you see what a neurosurgeon charges...:whistling

any doc who shows up in an OR is making bank....:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Surgery didn't help me,, you need to stretch it out,,,


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

Good video. I'll have to try those exercises.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Numbness like that is not something to ignore. Have it checked out.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I watched those guys for shoulder pain. I did find them helpful.


----------



## ChuckEV509 (May 10, 2018)

Thank you everybody for the feedback, and I really enjoyed the video of the physical therapists. I'm already practicing the stretches. I'd prefer to avoid surgery if I can, but I'll see how the alternatives go, and I got myself so new gloves to help.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> sounds more like arthritis...
> 
> my carpal tunnel would wake me up at night with this incredible shooting pain in my wrists & forearms.
> 
> ...



My real father died from Rheumatoid arthritis. It attacked his organs. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ChuckEV509 said:


> Thank you everybody for the feedback, and I really enjoyed the video of the physical therapists. I'm already practicing the stretches. I'd prefer to avoid surgery if I can, but I'll see how the alternatives go, and I got myself so new gloves to help.


Do you pound nails and if so what Kine of hammer do you use??


----------



## SPG (Mar 9, 2017)

I hurt my wrist and had a real hard time swinging a framing hammer after that. Hurt like *&^% with every hit. I broke down and bought a Stiletto which I thought was crazy expensive, but...I was able to keep working and now I don't have any pain when I have to hand bang any nails. 
Probably not the same issue as swolen hands, but the point is that to keep on doing what you're doing isn't going to make it better. Something is going to have to change. See a doctor and find out what it is. Then make the needed adjustments so you can go out there and still make a living.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> About 20 years ago I fell off a ladder (4’). I landed on my left elbow (ulnar nerve damage). I have 25% strength in my left hand and a tingling sensation (numb) in the last three fingers of the hand – little feeling – if any.
> 
> They wanted to do surgery (no work for 8 weeks and little if any improvement promised). I declined surgery and still go on 25%. Their biggest concern was that without feeling, I could get the fingers caught in something or cut off and not know it (feel it). It seemed like a risk I could live with.


I live with ulnar nerve damage in my left hand, too. Three fingers that are curled up, weak and a bit of a pita to pull a glove on when it's cold (they curl up more). 

Biggest "danger" is dropping the occasional plate while removing from a kitchen cabinet with that hand.


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

A little off topic but I just learned about the ulnar nerve recently when my wife hit her funny bone so hard she fell to the ground and began convulsing. I was there and thought she was having an epileptic seizure or something. After what seemed like a minute or two, she stopped and came to. Later I read that the best thing to do is to have the person lay down if they hit their funny bone really hard to avoid this from happening.


----------



## lindaket (Jul 7, 2021)

ChuckEV509 said:


> So every time I frame, I start waking up with numb hands, and they've been getting worse. Now they feel swollen all day, and the numbness makes it hard to sleep. Turns out the lead framer I work with gets it too, and the carpenter that built my dad's house has major problems with his hands that used to be legendary. I've heard tendonitis from one person, but I thought that was just sore wrist. This is more like carpal tunnel where inflammation puts pressure on nerves.
> 
> So is it carpal tunnel? And what can I do? Hand yoga? Massage? Vitamins? Shock therapy? I've tried the toughing it out bit, but that's how Bob lost his ability to pull up his pants.
> 
> ...


That sounds terrible. It really could be carpal tunnel, I also think it may be polyneuropathy. For that, you can try PMFT but rather discuss the treatment with a doctor.


----------

